# Raw egg feeding



## AnthonyA1234 (Sep 6, 2020)

I have my 7 month old sable shepherd on a dry food diet he gets 3 cups a day (1 cup three times a day breakfast lunch and dinner). I was told by his trainer that raw eggs are a great supplement for his diet months ago but that he was too young. Now that he’s older I’ve been thinking about it but I wanted to know what you all thought about it and how often I should do it. His dry food is pet wants puppy formula. Thanks.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Nadja's been getting an occasional egg since she was 6 months. We have chickens and sometimes we get an egg with a weak shell that cracks when we're cleaning it so we feed those to the dogs. Hope this helps


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

my 8yo dog is 75% raw fed so he gets a variety of eggs regularly. before that - i’ve given raw eggs, shell n all, to multiple dogs, from once a week to 3-4x a week. i vote to toss him an egg here and there and see what he does with it. i wouldn’t make it a regular part of his diet until he’s around a year an a half - the fat/cholesterol concern me less than the calcium boost at his age. but an occasional treat won’t alter anything.


----------



## AnthonyA1234 (Sep 6, 2020)

Sounds good thanks for the advice. So to clarify you guys feed the egg white and the yolk and just mix them into his food?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

With their first eggs I crack it so they learn not to swallow it whole and they learn that's something is in there. They have always eaten them shell and all. In the past I had a dog who had been stealing all the day's eggs for about three weeks until I saw him doing it. He ate 7 a day without leaving a trace. Didn't bother him at all.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

AnthonyA1234 said:


> Sounds good thanks for the advice. So to clarify you guys feed the egg white and the yolk and just mix them into his food?


as wolfie said above... i probably cracked it initially so that they understood what’s inside, i can’t remember. if feeding outside i just give it to them whole. if inside i drop it in their bowl which typically causes it to crack - never bothered mixing.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

I give an egg here and there, but no shell. Hear some people grinding the shells, seems crazy to go that extent.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

wolfy dog said:


> With their first eggs I crack it so they learn not to swallow it whole and they learn that's something is in there. They have always eaten them shell and all. In the past I had a dog who had been stealing all the day's eggs for about three weeks until I saw him doing it. He ate 7 a day without leaving a trace. Didn't bother him at all.


I give my dog an egg a day, everyday since she was young, but because I've had many dogs and chickens as well I have never included the shell. Didn't want to give them ideas...


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 24, 2020)

Yup eggs are appreciated in our house. Biscuit gets usually one a week. Usually on a day that she has been busy and is due some extra calories.

I have given her whole eggs for the fun of figuring it out. But usually in the house cracked into her bowl.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Varik likes egg, but not the shell so I crack them and give just the eggs as an occasional treat. He's on a raw diet with a base mix. I don't give them more often because ... I forget about it hehe.


----------



## Leatherandlace (Jan 28, 2020)

Our two, are both raw feed, and love raw egg, I add it 2-3 times a week, but I mix it in with everything else, to keep them from picking out what they prefer


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

My GSD has been eating raw eggs since he was a puppy. He actually stole some as a puppy and ate them shell and all. If you are feeding store eggs do not feed the shell because they are chemically treated, if you have farm fresh eggs the shell is fine to feed. My GSD's gets a chicken egg per day as part of his raw diet. Once Spring hits and my Quail start laying I'll give Quail eggs.


----------



## AnthonyA1234 (Sep 6, 2020)

Update: Gave him the raw egg last night mixed in with his dry food and he had diarrhea on his morning walk. I’ll feed him a egg every week another few times and if he has diarrhea everytime I’ll stop.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Leatherandlace said:


> Our two, are both raw feed, and love raw egg, I add it 2-3 times a week, but I mix it in with everything else, to keep them from picking out what they prefer
> View attachment 569189


What else is in there?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

AnthonyA1234 said:


> Update: Gave him the raw egg last night mixed in with his dry food and he had diarrhea on his morning walk. I’ll feed him a egg every week another few times and if he has diarrhea everytime I’ll stop.


all of my dogs and visiting dogs have always been very tolerant of them so i’m surprised to hear this. if you yourself eat eggs on a regular basis... i would add it more gradual. some egg whites to start, or mix the whites & yolks and give a tablespoon or so, etc.


----------



## Leatherandlace (Jan 28, 2020)

wolfy dog said:


> What else is in there?


Their diet consists of ground deer, beef muscle and organ meat, chicken legs with bone, occasional grated carrot and sweet potato, part skim/low fat grated mozzarella cheese....for a chew snack, they get smoked bull penis....every morning they get a multi vitamin for added nutrients....
We process our own deer, and purchase a fresh, pre-ground dog food from our local butcher...it's not expensive at all, the butchers food costs .75¢ a lb, the deer meat is free, and the cheese is only 12.99 for a 5lb bag


----------

